# Conseil Achat ecran pour MacBook Pro



## poco (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour,


Je désire acheter un Macbook Pro avec un écran externe pour travailler sur le bureau (travail bureautique, l'écran du MBP pour le mail et le grand écran pour les autres applis).

Une taille de 19 pouces mini me semble nécessaire. Par contre je trouve les écrans Apple un peu chers par rapport à la concurrence et j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec un Cinema display qui n'a tenu que 3 ans (usage très modéré de l'ordre de 2 Heures/jour en moyenne).


Que pouvez-vous me conseiller, sachant que je ne veux quand même pas un truc à 150 Euros qui enrichira l'opticien et l'Ophtalmo du coin.

Merci par avance!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2008)

Tu n'as que l'embarras du choix. Regarde à la FNAC du coin ou sur le web, on trouve d'excellents modèles à tous les prix. Personnellement, j'aime bien les moniteurs Viewsonic, j'en ai eu un qui était vraiment bien.

Chez Apple, les moniteurs sont sympas et parfaitement assortis au design du Macbook Pro ou du Mac Pro. Le problème, c'est le prix totalement déconnecté de la réalité. Il faut s'appeler Apple pour oser vendre un 23" à 899&#8364; en 2008. D'autant que les dalles utilisées n'ont rien d'exceptionnel, elles sont bonnes sans plus.


----------



## poco (19 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, en effet les Viewsonic sont assez "bon marché" comparés aux Apple.

Sinon, quelle conectique dois-je posséder pour connecter direct au MBP?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2008)

poco a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, en effet les Viewsonic sont assez "bon marché" comparés aux Apple.
> 
> Sinon, quelle conectique dois-je posséder pour connecter direct au MBP?



Ton écran doit posséder une entrée DVI. Elle se connectera directement au MBP sans adaptateur.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

Ouullaa, c'est un beau sujet que voilà! 

Alors oui, les écran CD Apple sont splendides, sauf que pour le prix du 23" évoqués, tu as un MacBook...quasi neuf.
Mais je ne peux que te conseiller les Samsung Sync. ils sont vraiments épatants.
Surtout le 932MW!


----------



## poco (19 Août 2008)

Salut,


Donc DVI sur l'écran.

Pour la résolution, j'ai souvenir d'avoir fait un essai sur un écran Apple d'une résolution de l'ordre de 1600x1000 et l'affichage était très mauvais (flou et baveux). La résolution min imale afin d'avoir quelque chose de correct était 1600x1200 mini (avec bandeau noir sur les côtés) et mieux en 1920x1200. Cà faisait vraiment affichage Windows dégradé (!).

Hors le 932MW n'a une résolution que de 1440*900.

Une piste à suivre?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2008)

poco a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Donc DVI sur l'écran.
> ...



Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est qu'un moniteur LCD doit toujours être exploité dans sa résolution native. Par exemple, le 23 pouces Apple fonctionne en 1920x1200. Si tu l'utilises dans une résolution inférieure, l'image sera grossière, floue.

Si le 932MW plafonne à 1440x900, alors il faut l'utiliser dans cette résolution et pas une autre. Le MBP supporte toutes les résolutions jusqu'à 2560x1600 (30 pouces).


----------



## jeffhouilles (22 Août 2008)

Je connecte mon MBP à un viewsonic 2245wm qui à le gros avantage d'avoir un HUB usb (entre autre) dans le pied.

J'y ai connecté une souris, un clavier et une imprimante. Quand j'arrive chez moi, je connecte seulement le cable DVI et un cable USB et je peux bosser sur l'écran comme sur un ordi fixe c'est pratique.


----------



## poiro (24 Août 2008)

regarde du côté d'acer, les prix sont vraiment bas et ils marchent très bien.
je possède le modèle AL2216W branché sur mon MBP en DVI avec une résolution de 1680*1050 et la qualité d'affichage est vraiment bonne...


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (8 Octobre 2008)

bonjour amis macintochien :-D

j'ai un MPB acheté il y a tout juste un an et je voudrai savoir si ce fil est toujours d'actualité, c'est à dire si les prix sont toujours disproportionnés, et la qualité moyenne.

sur le site de vente en ligne d'apple (je ne suis pas crédule, mais je me renseigne quand mm chez eux) ils disent que ils ont la résolution qui fait le moins mal aux yeux. En fait, c'est quand même ce que je cherche, je vais passer 10 heures dessus au moins 6 jours sur 7. je suis déjà binoclar, et  pis c'est pas comme si j'avais envie d'avoir des doubles foyers.....

sinon, est ce que vous avez des conseils? le prix n'est pas important, le finances suivent, mais je ne peux prendre que un 20 pouces en raison de la taille de mon bureau...

merci d'exister et de faire vivre mac ;-)


----------



## fadem (11 Octobre 2008)

Je suis dans le même cas. J'ai un Macbook et je vais devoir faire un gros boulot d'écriture dessus et je vais me tuer la nuque à force d'être penché sur l'écran. Je cherche donc un écran LCD. Les apple sont splendides (je suis très sensible à l'esthétique) mais hors de prix par rapport à la concurrence. Les autres sans doute bons et moins chers, mais plutôt moches. Un vrai dilemne. *Que disent les propriétaires d'Apple Displays ? Valent-ils leur prix ?*

Et puis il y a la question du renouvellement. Sur le Buyers Guide de macrumors, ils sont en rouge car vraiment vieillissants. Mais avec le special event du 14 octobre consacré aux portables, je me demande bien si un renouvellement de la gamme arrivera de si tôt. *Qu'en pensez-vous ?*

Alors reste la solution radicale : pour (seulement ) 400 euros de plus que le 20 pouces (la taille qu'il me faudrait), j'ai carrément une machine toute neuve (un imac 20 pouces) avec un carte graphique (mon macbook est un revB avec le petit GMA950). Ah la la, tous ces choix cornéliens. On n'a pas une vie facile, je vous le dis...


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (16 Octobre 2008)

whaaaaa, les nouveaux écrans 24 pouces. mais il est pas hyper cher (850, aaaaaaaaaa, je m'étouffe) et il faut un port mini dvi. avec mon mac book pro et mon gros port que je traine toute le temps avec moi, j'ai pas l'air malin du coup.

par ailleurs, j'ai été chez un copain, et j'ai branché son écran. les images ne se réactualisent pas hyper bien sur l'écran externe.

qu'est ce qu'il faut faire pour éviter ces couillioneries???


----------



## Karamazow (16 Octobre 2008)

poco a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je désire acheter un Macbook Pro avec un écran externe pour travailler sur le bureau (travail bureautique, l'écran du MBP pour le mail et le grand écran pour les autres applis).
> ...


 
Bonjour,

Pour ma part je suis très satisfait de mon Cinema Display 30". J'ai retrouvé ton post concernant ton Cinema Display avec une rémanence sur l'écran.

Quel était ton modèle d'écran, quelle rev. ? Avais-tu une Apple Care ? L'as tu apporté à un Apple Center pour voir quel était le problème ? Est ce que tu avais pour habitude de laisser l'écran plusieurs heures / jour sur une image fixe ?

Je te pose toutes ces questions, car j'ai acheté mon 30" en avril dernier, et je ne souhaiterai pas que celui-ci tombe en rade au bout de 3 ans...


----------



## ithelie de thanatos (23 Octobre 2008)

up up?????

vraiment personne pour répondre?


----------

